# equipment prices and supplies needed to do fathead type prints?



## irishphotog (Feb 9, 2010)

Hey everyone. I just found this forum and figured this would be a good place to start my research.

I am interetsed in starting a company doing fathead type stuff as well as my own general photography. I am wondering if any of you know where I can find good info on starting something like this up. I am looking for any and all start up costs. Equiptment prices, equiptment types, cost for printing, shipping etc. I am mainly concerned with the Fathead type prints. I have the info needed for the portrait and wedding side of the business.

Can any of you help me out with that type of information. It would be much appreciated. I am tired of working my desk job and ready to start making my love of photography pay off. Thanks for any help you can provide. 

Pat


----------



## deenastee (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: Printing "Fat Head " Type Vinyl Tips?*



irishphotog said:


> Hey everyone. I just found this forum and figured this would be a good place to start my research.
> 
> I am interetsed in starting a company doing fathead type stuff as well as my own general photography. I am wondering if any of you know where I can find good info on starting something like this up. I am looking for any and all start up costs. Equiptment prices, equiptment types, cost for printing, shipping etc. I am mainly concerned with the Fathead type prints. I have the info needed for the portrait and wedding side of the business.
> 
> ...


Welcome to the forums Pat.

Pat, just do a search in the forums and you will gain a world of knowledge. Take your time going thru the post's and read, read read and read. LOL. If you have trouble finding an answer or have a specific question just post it and the forum members will have a answer for you or point you in the right direction. You have definately found the right place to do research. You will find that everyone on the forums is very helpful. This is the best site in the world!!!! I just happened to stumble across it a few years ago, and know i have a decent business going. Hats off to all the contributers, big and small..lol And of course the founder of this great site. Bravo... keep up the good work!!!


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> I am looking for any and all start up costs. Equiptment prices, equiptment types, cost for printing, shipping etc. I am mainly concerned with the Fathead type prints. I have the info needed for the portrait and wedding side of the business.


Your first equipment cost would be about $13,000 - $22,000 for the Roland Versacamm printer/cutter needed to print and cut the decals. See: http://www.imprintables.com/index.cfm?fuseAction=dspCatalogCategory&catID=39

You can also read about the supplies needed (printable vinyl) here: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/vinyl-cutters-plotters-transfers/t70466-2.html

And here:
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/vinyl-signs-decals/t104485-2.html#post615220

If you aren't ready to buy the equipment and supplies yourself, you can always work with a company that already has the equipment and outsource the work until you have enough to buy your own (if you decide that you want to do your own printing)


----------



## FarmerLarry (Sep 11, 2009)

What is this fathead stuff I keep seeing about? Not stealing just asking.

Larry


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> What is this fathead stuff I keep seeing about? Not stealing just asking.


It's a big printed vinyl decal that goes on a wall. I think the company fathead.com advertises a lot in the US because they make officially licensed popular sports figure decals.


----------



## irishphotog (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks for the response. This is a pretty big site and I'm sure there will be a lot of great info. Here's hoping this will help me get off the ground.

Pat


----------

